# My favorite catholic priest



## Reformingstudent (Jun 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;kO8x8eoU3L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO8x8eoU3L4[/video]


----------



## danmpem (Jun 10, 2008)

As soon as I saw this thread, that is who I thought of!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 10, 2008)

danmpem said:


> As soon as I saw this thread, that is who I thought of!



He's about the only good thing the RcC has going for it.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 10, 2008)

Why, oh why couldn't he be pope?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/five-minute-university-30261/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/my-personal-choice-new-pope-5967/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 10, 2008)

We have a Catholic station called "EWTN" someone asked what EWTN stood for and my brother said "Enough with the nun!" (lol)


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 10, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> We have a Catholic station called "EWTN" someone asked what EWTN stood for and my brother said "Enough with the nun!" (lol)



That's bad! Funny but bad.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 11, 2008)

Is he really a priest, or just a comedian?


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 11, 2008)

I believe his name is Don Novello...


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 11, 2008)

Father Guido Sarducci


----------



## danmpem (Jun 11, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Father Guido Sarducci



That's right! Ah, I forgot all that. He also had an appearance in the 1990's movie _Casper_, as Guido Sarducci the Exorcist.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > Father Guido Sarducci
> ...




I saw that. It was hilarious! I liked the part where Dan Ackroyd in his Ghostbusters costume comes running out of the haunted house and says, "Who you gonna call? Somebody else!"


----------



## Grymir (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got to get one of those outfits. Those Roman Catholics sure know how to dress!!


----------

